# Apistos and P. Taeniatous Moliwe



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Gang,

Can't begin to articulate how stoked I am today. Was cleaning my tanks and I've got eggs from 2 of the females Apisto sp purple and one of the P taeniatous Moliwe females I got from Oliver.

I got 6 of the Apistos (2m/4f) and 8 of the P taeniatous (3m/5f). We'll see how the next couple of days go to see how the eggs do, but if things work out I'll have to sell some of the other adults.

The Apisto water is like a dark tea so the colors don't show very well



























Male (female in background)









Female watching her eggs








Female


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm looking forward to keeping around 6 apistos and breeding them. Can you tell me how big your tank is?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

carbonlist said:


> I'm looking forward to keeping around 6 apistos and breeding them. Can you tell me how big your tank is?


Generally I will keep a trio or pair in a 10g or 15g tank(24*12). Usually I buy somewhere between 4-6 to start wait till I get a pair/trio, then I remove the rest.

Right now 6 are in the 15g with two females having eggs, pretty sure it's the same father, so I'll keep the trio and remove the sub male and two females. As long as you have lots of wood/plants/pots to create markers you should be OK.

There are plenty of rules of thumb out there for Apistos, but this is what's worked for me.

What Apistos are you looking to keep?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's too bad you can't see the colours of the Apistos better. I'm sure they look amazing.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I was planning on breeding german blue rams. Basically, I wanted to do some breeding with fish except my tank is only a 30 gallon. This really limits my options. I have a reverse osmosis water machine, a 30 gallon tank, a filter fit for 60 gallons, oxygenator, black slag as substrate (this might be a problem), large pieces of boiled charcoal as rocks. Any tips would be lots of help cause I'm new to these dwarf cichlids. I do have some experience with african cichlids but those are really hardy fish.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*apistos*

Wow - those are nice! where did you get them?
I have agassiz red and borelli pairs, and i'm surprise you can keep more than one female with the males - the females I have a super aggressive, much more so than the males...
Good luck with your soon to be hatchlings... and if you want to sell some fry down the line, let me know!



Hack02 said:


> Generally I will keep a trio or pair in a 10g or 15g tank(24*12). Usually I buy somewhere between 4-6 to start wait till I get a pair/trio, then I remove the rest.
> 
> Right now 6 are in the 15g with two females having eggs, pretty sure it's the same father, so I'll keep the trio and remove the sub male and two females. As long as you have lots of wood/plants/pots to create markers you should be OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

teemee said:


> Wow - those are nice! where did you get them?
> I have agassiz red and borelli pairs, and i'm surprise you can keep more than one female with the males - the females I have a super aggressive, much more so than the males...
> Good luck with your soon to be hatchlings... and if you want to sell some fry down the line, let me know!


Thanks. I got them from Oliver Lucanus when he came down for the CAOAC convention. As I do some water changes I'll see if I can get some better pics.

I find keeping more than one female varies with Apisto's. With my Baenschi they only worked as a pair, however both my orange flash and double red cacs are in trios without any problems. The Apitos SP purple I just got looks like a trio will work, now the pblm is getting the male and other 2 females out without making a mess of the tank.

I'll let you know when I get some old enough to sell. I've got some DR red cacs and Baenschi in a grow out tank right now (only 3 or 4 of each)


----------

